# Seafoam my 2006 Jetta



## white-rabbit (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi
I have a 2006 VW Jetta with 130,000km.
It had been running fine, but was thinking of doing the full Seafoam treatment to my engine.
I found this how to.

http://www.nicoclub.com/archives/how-to-use-seafoam-to-clean-your-engine-the-right-way.

I did the full treatment to my 16V & it definitely cleaned my engine.

Was curious if anyone has used Seafoam on their 2.5?

Cheers


----------



## Tecchie (Apr 10, 2010)

*Bump*

***Bumping thread***

This is a legitimate question.


I occasionally use SeaFoam in my tank, (get about 50 extra miles per tank when I do) and in the crank case about 20 miles before an oil change.

I have 149,850 miles on my 2007 Jetta with a slush box. It's driven hard every day and doesn't consume any oil. Consistent 22+MPG.

After every oil change (I take it to the Stealership) the oil level is in the middle mark of the dip stick. I have about 8k miles on this last oil change and it's still there.


I have the dealership do the oil change cause it's about the same price for me to do it myself plus they do a safety inspection (found I had a torn CV boot on drivers side two different times) & they vacuum and wash it for free.


----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

I have done it in all my previous cars, not my golf though. I just noticed my throttle body is pretty dirty and was actually just thinking about it. I will look into it and let you know if I go through with it.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Nope, can't say I have. Only seen the TSI's doing it due direct injection versus our 2.5L's have adequate fuel/air mix washing the our valves along they way to the combustion chamber. I've seen only a few other 2.5L's going to Seafoam to solve some fuel problems.


----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

MK5CNY said:


> Nope, can't say I have. Only seen the TSI's doing it due direct injection versus our 2.5L's have adequate fuel/air mix washing the our valves along they way to the combustion chamber. I've seen only a few other 2.5L's going to Seafoam to solve some fuel problems.


Just to add to what you say, which completely agree with, the port injection like we have keeps the valves nice and clean just like you stated. And if you have big carbon build up in the manifold from the breather tube, I doubt seafoam will break it down at all like the direct injection gti's. I have always used it to stay on top of issues so they don't pop up. Its not necessary, just a peace of mind thing for me. 

Hopefully I can do this soon. Need to do my oil change and plan on doing it then.

Btw, on a side note. I would love to see all 3 of your cars together in a picture!


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Requested pics


----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

Those are some good looking cars there!

Back to topic, White rabbit, let us know if you do this before me. I have always used the brake booster hose to do the seafoam trick, but im not sure on this car.


----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

Here you go white rabbit, I pulled of the line that goes to the valve cover pcv.









Once that hose was pulled off I started the engine, caution, it will run like poo so have your seafoam can ready by the car. Go ahead and bend the hose back a bit so you can pour the seafoam in. I was able just just cover the opening of the hose halfway or a little more with my thumb to bring the idle speed down. Just very slowly pour the seafoam in the hose. Dont worry about making a mess, the vacuum pressure is high enough to suck it all in even if you miss slightly. 

Once all of the can has been poured in, shut the engine off, hook your hose back up. Let the car sit for about 5 minutes, grab a beer or cleanup a bit. Once you have waited long enough, start the engine and rev it up to clear it out. Basically until it stops smoking.



















Make sure you do this in a well ventilated area so you dont choke yourself or anyone else out. And dont pour it in so fast you hydrolock your engine. Other than that, my car seems to run a little smoother and now I need to do my plugs too.


----------



## Tecchie (Apr 10, 2010)

SquattyD said:


> Here you go white rabbit, I pulled of the line that goes to the valve cover pcv.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've done exactly this with two older vehicles I had. One smoked a lot more than the other, both got the same treatment. LOL


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

there is no need to do this on the 2.5L


----------



## DRDBR (Mar 7, 2016)

I've had some suspicions myself. Would you care to elaborate?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

2.5L is port injected.

fuels nowadays have up to 10% ethanol (alcohol).
When the alcohol is sprayed, it touches the ports and valves, cleaning them.
The intake manifold is only touching air. (clean).


----------



## DRDBR (Mar 7, 2016)

Well there you have it!


----------

